# Crepe Myrtle for Firewood?



## ETpilot (Mar 4, 2017)

I trimmed a bunch of Crepe Myrtle and was wondering if it is good for firewood. I've searched but have not found a good answer on it. I believe it is considered a softwood. The wood itself is super hard but moist. I am using one branch as a handle for my Adz tool. It seems to be perfect for the tool but time will tell. Anyone burn this wood or use it for another purpose? Thanks.


----------



## hayboy (Mar 4, 2017)

Once it is dry, if it it called wood, I burn it up. Some has more btu's, some has less, better to burn than to throw away. This is what works for me, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree. If it burns, I'll burn it. 

I've never seen a mrytle big enough to even think about firewood. You must have a dandy. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Jeffkrib (Mar 4, 2017)

I've burnt it, once it's seasoned it won't feel very hard and dense. From memory it burns marginaly slower than pine.


----------



## ETpilot (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I am in the camp of " if it burns, burn it". So I will season it and give it a try.


----------



## sawfun (Mar 4, 2017)

Myrtle will be very good firewood. My girlfriend grew up on a coastal dairy farm in Oregon and they had and burned a ton of Myrtle wood as their source of heat.


----------

